# Is it possible to dim a boost gauge?



## memarciniak (Jun 29, 2018)

MattJensen said:


> Does anybody know if there’s a way to tap into a circuit that dims with the headlights on a 2014 Cruze Eco, so that a boost gauge could be dimmed at night?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, it's pretty easy. It's no different than installing an aftermarket stereo. There is a special wire for the radio that ties into the lights, and lights up the radio, and dims with the dimmer switch. I remember it being a blue wire on radio installs but may have changed. Check with a car stereo install shop. That wire is what you want. They would know what is what. Good luck.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pop the headlight switch out - pull the drivers seat fuse box cover off and reach up and push out - and take a meter and meter the pin-outs and find the one that changes voltage when the dimming wheel output is changed. Follow that wire to a spot you want to tap into.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Pop the headlight switch out - pull the drivers seat fuse box cover off and reach up and push out - and take a meter and meter the pin-outs and find the one that changes the dimming wheel output. Follow that wire to a spot you want to tap into.


That's what I did with the Voltmeter and Boost/Vac gauge in my Cobalt - Autometer Cobalt (hehe) gauges - and the dimmer does a great job dimming the LED backlights.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> That's what I did with the Voltmeter and Boost/Vac gauge in my Cobalt - Autometer Cobalt (hehe) gauges - and the dimmer does a great job dimming the LED backlights.


I have the Cobalt Boost Gauge in my Cruze, have yet to connect the light yet though, I need to do the same thing.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Ever find out where is most convenient to hook up to the dimmer circuit at?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

-loki- said:


> Ever find out where is most convenient to hook up to the dimmer circuit at?


I think I just have it on all the time. I'll check this evening when I leave work. I never seem to use the dimming function anyways. I just turn off the cabin lights and leave them off.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Do you have the autometer cobalt gauge? I keep my dash lights fairly dim... just didn't want it to be to smoking bright... If all else fails I can probably find a 24-30v bulb to throw in there from work to cut it down. Stumbled across this last night... really not wanting to cut any wires or do anything that's not easily reversible... although can't even drive my car because the dealer has sent the title to my bank yet (2 months)....


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Isn't there a fuse for dash lights anymore?

That's how I did my gauges when i had them. Years ago. I just ran a wire to the dash fuse.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes I have an Autometer Cobalt Boost Gauge.








How-To: Install gauges in a ZZP Pillar Pod A-Z Part 1


Installing A Boost & Air/Fuel Ratio Gauge in a two-pod pillar from start to finish Overview: Before doing any serious engine mods, I wanted to be able to monitor what was going on. I thought the two gauges that made the most sense were the Boost and Air/Fuel Ratio gauges. They are...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

